# 28g CRS Shrimp Tank



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

*28g RCS Shrimp Tank*

28g tank
Anubis 
Crypt
Dwarf Sagittaria
Green Hygro
Java Moss 
Tiger Lotus

I got a piece of assorted wood from my LFS drilled out the center for my potted Anubis and attached a piece slate to weigh it down. I used thread and slit some grooves into the upper parts of wood to attach the java moss, im hoping this will grow into something tree like. For my substrate i used Flourite Black and Flourish Tabs to help with root growth. The RCS came from my LFS im hoping they start breeding so so i can have a nicely stocked tank.

The crypt, sag, and lotus were purchased from Dis they are great quality and would definitely purchase from him again.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Your lotus looks nice!

I see that you have RCS (red cherry shrimps). CRS is different, they are crystal red shrimps.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

very nice tank, I like how u did the driftwood  happy cherry shrimps!


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

looks good Mark!


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

oh shit yea i didnt notice the title lol thanks, i noticed today that 2 off what i thought were males have turned to like a purpley color


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

Might want to be careful with that filter intake. Don't want baby RCS being sucked thru if you plan on breeding.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

yea i know i need to find a good sponge filter cover for it


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks for the rating Mark 

If your looking for equipment etc, check out http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/

They are a mail order service but the warehouse is in Hamilton. They have hours and let anyone come in and pick stuff up. Really good prices and great guys to deal with.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

not a problem and thanks for the tip ill be sure to bookmark them


----------

